# table saw belt question.



## frankjay02 (Sep 25, 2009)

I am getting my tools ready for when I retire in a month and finally can have time to make some better projects and take my time. I read an article about replacing the pulleys with steel ones and a hinged type belt to aid in smoothness and power. I checked the saw today and put a glass of water on top and saw that it only rippled slightly when the saw was running. I am wondering now if I really need the stainless pulleys. My belt is original issue with the contractor's saw...about fifteen years old, so I figure to change it anyway before it breaks. Would I benefit from the linked belt or should I just go with a regular belt. 
It is a delta contractor saw 10"
thanks for any help that is offered.
Frank in NJ
my blade and fence are square to my miter slots...after some tweaking that is.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello Frank,
Took me a long time to make the switch to the linked belts. They do make a difference. So much quieter and will reduce vibration if you have any. I only replaced one pulley that was one of those cheap stamped and riveted type. As an old machinist I know the cast pulley is better, but don’t think it’s worth changing unless it is giving you trouble.
Of course that’s just my opinion!
Harry


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Harry is right. Don't change the pulleys unless you need, or really want to. Change the belt first. You can get one at an automotive store.


----------



## frankjay02 (Sep 25, 2009)

*thanks guys*

The pulleys are fine, and, as I mentioned, a glass of water on the saw hardly ripples at all. The belt is old and I will change it.
thanks for the help
Frank


----------

